# inflatable pontoon vs kayak?



## Hortance (Jun 10, 2014)

Bought my first yak last July. Too small. Hated it, while enjoying yak fishing, if that makes sense. Starting to see the possibilities for great fishing, with various improvements....
While shopping around online, starting to gravitate to the various inflatable pontoons....starting to like this:

http://classicaccessories.com/pontoon-boats-and-float-tubes/fish-pontoon-boats/oswego.html

Likely to hit Little Miami, Great Miami, some state park reservoirs......
Is there a significant downside to an inflatable pontoon vs a yak? I do like the idea of a transom on either one.....

Any help would be greatly appreciated....


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Your yak was too small but that thing isn't? Do you just mean overall size or useable space? 

What kayak did you buy?


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

I would say absolutely not to the pontoon. I've never actually used one, but watched a lot of videos about them. Seems like it would be fine for a pond or something with no flow. I used to have a junky little kayak and it was no fun at all. I bought my Jackson cuda 12 and sold my 14 foot semi V with outboard and trolling motor just because not only can I take it anywhere, I don't have to mess with loading things up and preparing. Also doesn't sound fun to inflate repeatedly and more susceptible to tear I would imagine. Just my opinion.


----------



## Hortance (Jun 10, 2014)

Flannel_Carp said:


> Your yak was too small but that thing isn't? Do you just mean overall size or useable space?
> 
> What kayak did you buy?


An impulse buy when I saw a sale at Meijers (!!) 'm embarrassed to say.....

I thought the usable space would be nice. Plus the stability....


----------



## Hortance (Jun 10, 2014)

canoe carp killer said:


> I would say absolutely not to the pontoon. I've never actually used one, but watched a lot of videos about them. Seems like it would be fine for a pond or something with no flow. I used to have a junky little kayak and it was no fun at all. I bought my Jackson cuda 12 and sold my 14 foot semi V with outboard and trolling motor just because not only can I take it anywhere, I don't have to mess with loading things up and preparing. Also doesn't sound fun to inflate repeatedly and more susceptible to tear I would imagine. Just my opinion.


Opinions are what I'm looking for....
Nice yak you got, I saw it while studying up. Looking to have flexibility
where I go. Buyers of the pontoons seemed to minimize the inflation problem, of course. on the various websites. I don't mind refilling the air, as I have a 4 dr Jeep Wrangler rag top, so need to tow a yak, rather than pack it. Thanks, I'm still thinking. Looking at the Ascend ST128 if I go with the yak. Your Jackson is awesome, but I want to keep under $1k.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

I have used every kind of personal small craft and the most hated were the pontoons. 

10+ reasons not to buy a pontoon;
1. oars get in the way 
2 got to inflate it and that takes time
3 get a puncture or cut...you have to fix it or you are SOL!
4 waders to stay dry
5 back/butt/thigh killer
6 windy days...good luck having to control it
7 gear can fall out right to bottom of water depths unless you tether everything.
8 usually costs more than a kayak or canoe
9 heavy for its size
10 cant haul as much gear as canoe or kayak

all this == PITA!


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

Toon would be fine on any body of water with no overhangs. I've fished with guys in them no problem on big rivers.

Except for wind. Wind in a toon is killer, like fishing from a sailboat. 

The right toon in the right situation would be like fishing from a lazy boy, get a standing platform and you'd have the ability to even stand.


----------



## Hortance (Jun 10, 2014)

Thanks to all for their opinions.
I bought the pontoon. 10 ft pontoons, 450 weight max, $514 incl tax.

http://123stores.com/classic-accessories-oswego-pontoon-boat-in-burgundy-32-034-010701-00.html

Added Minn Kota Endura C2 30 trolling motor $99 + tax; Minn Kota Power Station $58 + tax; and Air pump $25+ tax.

Total cost incl tax is just a shade over $700.
(Walmart was second-lowest price I could find for the boat only....$619 plus tax, marked down from $696. I think I got a pretty good deal, anyway.) 

Will report how it works out. Thanks again.


----------



## kritterkare (Jul 30, 2014)

I agree that a pontoon would be good for smaller waters but with a trooling motor it would be good for getting around and like how high you sit but then it is getting close to a small boat.

I used an inflatable Kayak all last summer and was impressed with the stability but there are tradeoffs as you sit lower but it had quite a bit of storage space, in this link is a more stable version of what I used, no motor can be mounted and not much for mounting accessories but can move pretty fast and can handle some moving water and weighs less the 50lbs. and can be carried in their backpack and can be used with just one seat or two. 

http://www.outdoorplay.com/Aquaglid...u=3134313336&gclid=CKyM6-TL6sMCFYRCaQodfocAug


----------



## Hortance (Jun 10, 2014)

Looks interesting. I added a consideration....wanted to put a decent motor on it for two reasons...to be able to troll on lakes, and to help me head upstream from put-in, so I could park and put in, head upstream, then fish my way back to my vehicle.


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

I had a personal pontoon similar style but not as expensive and used it so much I wore it out. I loved it. I could carry it almost anywhere within reason. I fished pads and weeds boats couldn't and wouldn't go. Caught my biggest bass fly fishing out of it (22" 6 1/2lbs). Not sad to see it go because I had to re-weld my frame, re-sew the seams in the skins and fix many holes in the tubes but I did have many a good trips with it over a five year period. At the time, it was my only option so if it acted up, I couldn't fish. 

Windy with open water, just go home! Very stable but you can't get anywhere. No glide against the wind. I used a small anchor to keep from blowing around, but to get anywhere in the wind was a fight! Pros and cons, but you'll get used to it and love it!


----------



## Hortance (Jun 10, 2014)

As poorly as I've been doing on the ice, I cant wait. Been Fed Ex tracking that bad boy all week from Washington State to Oregon to KY this evening. Tomorrow, come to Papa!


----------

